# Single dose grinders - already lost...



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a Mazzer Mini which has given reliable service for a number of years now.

I am spending more time with decaf at the minute due to health issues. My wife still wants full caff.

Considering testing out a single dose grinder, initially alongside the mazzer then one day to replace it perhaps if my wife likes it too.

I've just started research and already I'm down a rabbit hole of supply issues, no-brand devices from China etc.

Can I trouble someone to give me a quick orientation briefing on current state of play and what I should have on my shortlist? Budget: lower always equals better but don't worry too much at the minute; I'm trying to get a sense of lay of land.

Machine is Sage DB fwiw.

Super grateful for any time anyone is willing to spare here.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

If you want to keep budget to £500 or so you have the Niche, the new Eureka Mignon Single dose grinder or the Solo which comes in at £400.

Bella Barista sell the Eureka and Solo and both are available now. The Niche gets released in batches so you might have a couple of months to wait.

The Niche is a forum favourite - loads on here have it.

I have the Solo and think it's excellent although it has more workflow required than the Niche

Eureka has just been released - not many reviews on this one yet.

There is a whole forum here on the Niche Zero.

There's an 80 odd page thread on the Solo here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/58285-new-g-iota-df64-solo-64mm-flat-burr-single-dosing-grinder/?do=embed

There's a 12 page thread on the Mignon here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/60027-mignon-single-dose-grinder/?do=embed


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

As @dutchy101suggests, only three options to choose from in that price bracket. If you can, try to get to Bella Barista for a look at the other two options. There are also oHand grinders out there that are very good.

The Eureka is a bit of an unknown quantity at the moment, but plenty of threads for both the Niche and the Solo. I have the Niche because of three reasons.

1) I wanted a White One

2) After reading the long read on here about the Solo, I came to the conclusion (Maybe wrongly as I've not has the solo, that the Niche worked better straight out of the box.

3) I preferred the look of the Niche.

I would suggest that since the Niche Fever has now abated and they can still be ordered from the website, one might arrive a bit quicker ( an email to Niche asking the question would clear up lead time delays)


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Forgot to mention, the Niche has conical burrs, whereas the Solo and the Eureka are flat burr grinders.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

jamster said:


> I have a Mazzer Mini which has given reliable service for a number of years now.
> 
> I am spending more time with decaf at the minute due to health issues. My wife still wants full caff.
> 
> ...


 If you are happy with your Mini why not just convert it to single dosing? It's easy to do. I have a converted Major, it's brilliant. You just need a screwdriver to take the hopper and doser off. Definitely the cheapest option and if you search the forum there are even cheaper solutions using air blowers, search 'Octopus mod'. The Daniel Wong mod is excellent and elegant though.

https://home-doserless.com/product/mazzer-mini-doserless-mod/


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Great suggestion there by @CocoLoco and will be the cheapest option. Unless you want something new...


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Don't know why I put Major, I have a Royal!

DW does all sizes though and the Octopus mod is adaptable.


----------

